

Is it worth it to launch a digital publication that targets men? - NateLipscomb
http://pandodaily.com/2013/04/05/do-men-read/

======
jiggy2011
"Because if you look at the books that are selling, and you look at the
fiction books that have impacted our popular culture (Twilight, Fifty Shades
of Grey, etc.)… they are for women."

This seems a little selective!

What about stuff like Tolkien, Pratchett , A song of fire and ice and
countless other fantasy/sci-fi things?

Perhaps Women see reading as a more social experience , whereas for men it's
more of an individual activity?

Amongst my female friends , it seems that if one of them has read a book then
they have all read it. So perhaps that might explain why the bestseller lists
will tend to favour books intended for women?

------
auggierose
It's funny that the two comments so far defend male literacy.

Maybe instead of arbitrary arguments for or agains this, we should probably
try to track down believable sources and therefore help this guy:

[http://www.lloydshepherd.com/2012/07/21/tracking-down-
data-o...](http://www.lloydshepherd.com/2012/07/21/tracking-down-data-on-male-
and-female-fiction-readers/)

------
olgeni
> Is it worth it to launch a digital publication that targets men?

Of course not. A physical, hardcover edition would be way better: if you are
targeting men, at least get _some_ benefit whenever you score a solid hit.

------
michaell2
Hacker News and Slashdot are doing fine, thank you. HN, in particular, must be
providing some benefit to its owners even though it contains no overt ads of
shampoo or anything else.

